# Advice on .222 Rem thru a 10" barrel



## guthy_15 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just bought my first Contender pistol last week and I tried shooting factory ammo thru it and it was all over the place.
I couldn't shoot a 5 shot group better than a 3 inch circle at 25 yards. Some of that might be because I've never had 
experience with a pistol, but by the end of a box I felt pretty comfortable that I was on target with my shots.

I have an original Contender with a 10 inch octogon barrel. It has a 2x7-28 bsa scope. I really like the feel of the gun. 
If you have any good hand loads or advice on factory ammo that performs well in a 10 inch barrel it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have no experience with a 10" .222 Remington but I have struggled with a few 10" .223 Remington Contender Handguns over the years.

The best shooting loads I came up with for my 10" .223 Remington Contenders used 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip Bullets loaded with IMR-4198 Powder. All other powders produced sub par accuracy and velocity, and created huge fireballs. Once I found the right combination for my 10" .223 Remington Contender Handgun(s) I could print 1" to 1 1/2" 5 shot groups at 100 yards.

At 25 yards you may also be experiencing Parallax in your Scope. This seems to be more critical with Handgun Scopes than it does with Rifle Scopes since there is no buttstock to guide your eye placement behind the scope. WIth your target at 25 yards set your Contender Handgun on a rest so the gun doesn't move. Then move you eye up and down, and back and forth behind the eye piece of the scope. You are going to more than likely notice that as you eye moves away from center the crosshairs move on the target.

Larry


----------



## guthy_15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks SD I'll use that advice this weekend.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You're very welcome. I have mainly shot Super 14 Contender Handguns over the years but have had my go round with 10" Bull Barrels also. It is hard to believe what a difference that 4" of barrel can do.

I am currently shooting a Stainless-Steel Super 14 .223 Contender Handgun with a 3x12x Burris LER Handgun Scope on it. I am shooting 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip Handloads loaded with H-4895 to a muzzle velocity of 2840 FPS with great accuracy. The main reason I went with the 55's in this 14" .223 is that is the same load that shoots so well in my 16" Bushmaster AR. I was just glad it shoots good in the Contender also.

Please keep my posted and if you need anything just give me a shout.

Larry


----------



## guthy_15 (Jul 30, 2010)

I plan on getting a couple more barrels. One 7-30 waters and another smaller caliber.
As usual its always a never ending project!


----------

